# A New Song For Xmas



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I've started to teach Bailee how to whistle Jingle Bells.  My brother whistles it at him too, so we're hoping that he will pick it up in no time and get into the holiday spirit with the rest of us.  The good thing with Bailee is that unless you remind him how his whistles go, he stops doing them after a while. So chances are *fingers crossed* we won't have to hear the tune all year round.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

lol- that would be funny if he starts singing it all year round...probably not so funny for you... He's a smart boy-(I think so..hehe) so I'm sure he'll pick it up!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I thought about teaching Ollie a christmas song but knowing him he will sing it all year long...lol but I think it would be so cute to here jingle bells for christmas


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is a good idea  you should tape it if he catches on


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I'd love to get hugs cattering and whistling things. HE's to busy with chewing toys, the budgies and annoying us to lol. I've heard him bark because but boy i don't wanna hear it again. He barked at me cause he was mad lol. We also have screaming costests. He will scream (whistle loudly) and we will go louder and he will get louder and so on. He usually wins.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Well good luck on teaching him that - it'll be so cute if he actually did do it! But like Laura said, you have to be careful so he doesn't sing it all year round LOL!


----------



## Squeak_Crumble (Oct 2, 2007)

i hope u can!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Hmmmm, Jingle bells in the middle of June, has a certain appeal. LOL!!


Darryl (partner) is trying to teach Dooby the intro to Sweet Child Of Mine by Guns n Roses. I crack up laughing at Dooby's effort, it's just a warble!!!!! Bless him, I think he'd do better with something a little less complicated. lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Bailee gets so excited when i start whistling new tunes at him. He shoves his beak in my face and puts on his concentrating face. I think he'll get Jingle Bells by xmas.

*edit* I think he'll have Jingle Bells in the next week or so! He was just singing to Cookie and he was definitely trying to remember the tune.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Can't wait for him to fully pick it up, that will be so cute!

Kirby


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My little whistling master has conquered jingle bells!!  I will try to catch it on video over the next few days. He loves singing it to Cookie.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

That is so cute...I can't wait to hear it if you catch it!! Well done Bailee!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

What a smart boy Bailee is, he got that quick  that didn't take long at all, I can't wait to hear it


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

*Glad he can whistle it now!! That will be so cute on christmas day 

Just hope he doesn't whistle it all year round  Can he whistle the whole thing or just a bit of it ?

Congratulations Again*


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Good to hear! I knew he'd get it!!! Smart boy like Bailee!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah Bailee


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

sophiay said:


> *Can he whistle the whole thing or just a bit of it ?
> *


He does the "jingle bells, jingle bells, jingle all the way" bit.  It's the longest tune he's learnt so far, so it's an achievement for my boy.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Way to go Bailee!!!!!!!


----------



## Squeak_Crumble (Oct 2, 2007)

Go Bailee!!!


----------

